# LAYOUT HELP OR SUGGESTION NEEDED



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

I have made a small Z scale layout but want to build another in Z scale allowing 2 or 3 trains to run at the same time but each independent of the other. Can anyone tell me the procedure to isolate tracks so each train is separate. Maybe it should just be separate tracks not even connected. A yard would be connected but isolated on a separate transformer?
I would think if you build two or three tracks their radius tracks have to be different so other trains are not over the other track. Is there a picture or something I could follow to do this? Do I need a book? Three trains would be two running trains and a working yard. Anyone have any thoughts? *Any layouts I could follow?* I wanted to stay to a table 19.5 inches by 45.5 inches. Suggestions wanted Thanks Ron


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't know if there are DCC decoders small enough for Z scale, but that is certainly one solution.

Independent tracks would also work, obviously.

DC folks have been wiring isolated blocks to allow multiple trains to run for years. You simply gap the rails and insert something non-conductive to create a boundary between blocks. Each block requires its own transformer, and all trains in that block receive the same DC current. A train can cross between blocks, but it would instantly acquire the throttle setting in use in the new block (unlike DCC, where each locomotive's decoder provides the correct amount of power to the motor for that locomotive's speed setting).

20 by 46 should be plenty of space for several loops of different radii. I wouldn't think you'd need a book or anything, just sketch it on paper or use a computer design program.


----------



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

CTValleyRR said:


> I don't know if there are DCC decoders small enough for Z scale, but that is certainly one solution.
> 
> Independent tracks would also work, obviously.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your help. I will keep investigating. Ron


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> I don't know if there are DCC decoders small enough for Z scale, but that is certainly one solution.
> 
> Independent tracks would also work, obviously.
> 
> ...


An excellent source of information on this type of block wiring can be found in The Complete Atlas Wiring Book. I used it when I built my first layout (HO) and it was invaluable. 
You might want to check with resources in the Z world to be sure the techniques will transfer with that equipment.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Some info that might help you*



darticus said:


> I have made a small Z scale layout but want to build another in Z scale allowing 2 or 3 trains to run at the same time but each independent of the other. Can anyone tell me the procedure to isolate tracks so each train is separate. Maybe it should just be separate tracks not even connected. A yard would be connected but isolated on a separate transformer?
> I would think if you build two or three tracks their radius tracks have to be different so other trains are not over the other track. Is there a picture or something I could follow to do this? Do I need a book? Three trains would be two running trains and a working yard. Anyone have any thoughts? *Any layouts I could follow?* I wanted to stay to a table 19.5 inches by 45.5 inches. Suggestions wanted Thanks Ron


darticus; 

Reading the responses so far, it looks like your basic questions have been answered. By the way, yes, there are DCC decoders made for Z-scale. Using DCC would allow you to control each of your three locos independently even on a common track. Using DC you would need , as CTValley suggested, insulated gaps in both rail at the boundaries between loop 1 and loop 2 and loop three. 
There is a very good book available that covers wiring for DC and DCC along with a dozen other model railroading subjects. The book uses simple text, and many color photos. I recommend it as a good first "How to book." title "Introduction to Model Railroading" author Jeff Wilson, available at https://kalmbachhobbystore.com/products/books 
I'm also sending these two links/attachments to you. Both are articles I wrote for the "Beginner's Q&A" section of this forum. I think they might help you. When you get to the track planning stage, check out the "Layout Design" section of the forum. It has lots of good info on track plans. 

Good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:

View attachment WHERE DO I START.pdf


View attachment MODEL RAILROADING ON A BUDGET.pdf


----------



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

traction fan said:


> darticus;
> 
> Reading the responses so far, it looks like your basic questions have been answered. By the way, yes, there are DCC decoders made for Z-scale. Using DCC would allow you to control each of your three locos independently even on a common track. Using DC you would need , as CTValley suggested, insulated gaps in both rail at the boundaries between loop 1 and loop 2 and loop three.
> There is a very good book available that covers wiring for DC and DCC along with a dozen other model railroading subjects. The book uses simple text, and many color photos. I recommend it as a good first "How to book." title "Introduction to Model Railroading" author Jeff Wilson, available at https://kalmbachhobbystore.com/products/books
> ...


Thanks very much. I ordered a second set of trains to get me going on my small 45.5 by 19.5 layout surface. I am now looking for a layout to use on my table top. I would like a yard and two or three independent running trains. Hope I can get some Ideas from your suggestions. Thanks again Ron


----------

